# Should I just go for it?



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't shake the feeling that I want to be a teacher and I'm thinking of going back to school for it. Its going to take a few years and about 14,000 dollars. I've always wanted to be a teacher but I feel like I may be too shy or not good enough to do it. I just graduated from college with a degree in a sociology which is not helpful at all since I'm thinking of being an elementary school teacher. I absolutely hated college, not because of academics, but because I never knew what to major in or what career to pursue since I didn't feel like I could be a teacher. I should've majored in education but for most of college I had pretty bad social anxiety and probably some mild depression so I didn't think I would be able to handle it. My anxiety have decreased quite a bit but I'm still nervous that I will fail at it. I literally have wanted to be a teacher since I was 3 years old. Its the only thing I have ever wanted to be (other than an opera singer, lol). It feels like it might be my calling. Should I just take a chance and do it?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Absolutely. Peer pressure aside drugs have helped many people. I never hesitate to try a new drug, you shouldn't either


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

my mistake, I meant to text that to my 11 year old nephew.

Teaching is a wonderful aspiration to have. A great teacher can change a persons life. I had this one teacher that would get me stoned before class. I'll never forget what's his name


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> my mistake, I meant to text that to my 11 year old nephew.
> 
> Teaching is a wonderful aspiration to have. A great teacher can change a persons life. I had this one teacher that would get me stoned before class. I'll never forget what's his name





NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Absolutely. Peer pressure aside drugs have helped many people. I never hesitate to try a new drug, you shouldn't either



I'm going to assume that you're stoned right now. lol


----------



## Wheeze (Jan 20, 2011)

Go for it. You're still young. You still have time to make mistakes and not have irreparable repercussions. 

Look at yourself a few years from now... do you want to be in a Kindergarten class teaching kids or what you're doing now?


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Never lose hope! I love it when somebody tells me this. I also have a pretty far-fetched dream in a pretty far (literally) place. And things are not clear at all right now. But it seems like you have the passion and I can see you're gonna go for it with your heart even if there are challenges for now! Best of luck.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

If you want to be more sure it's what you want to do, I would go back and see if you can get student teaching asap so you can see what it's like in the day of a teacher so you get more of a firsthand look of what the job entails. 

Plus, you can probably go back and skip all of that gen-ed bull pucky since you probably have it covered already, getting your degree a lot sooner than in 4-5 years.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

How does your social anxiety compare to your desire to be a teacher? You realize you have to stand in front of a classroom to teach, right? Even if you want to teach 6 year olds, you may have to substitute for middle school or high school aged kids to get that position you want.

If you are really committed to this, I'd say go for it most definitely. Not sure how much you are making now, but a $14k investment is chump change, especially if you aren't making much currently. Its one thing to invest in something you want to do, but its even more of a reason to go if its something you want to do AND its better financially (its recommended to never take out a student loan roughly 1:1 to what your starting salary will be, so even a teaching gig in a poor district should be able to handle 14k).


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's probably a good idea to go for an elementary teaching degree. Because you are teaching elementary school, there should be demand for you as a teacher (which might not exist if you were trying to teach secondary level history or english).


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Is there any demand for teachers right now? I know that, especially in the US, teachers are really fighting for their jobs, because decreased funding to education is making it difficult for schools to hold on to all of their staff. Also, are you going to be able to invest that $14,000 out-of-pocket, or will you have to take out loans? Will you be able to pay the loans off on a teacher's salary?

I'm not saying don't go for it; I'm actually changing tacks and trying to become a teacher right now. Specifically, a ballroom dance teacher; me, with my B.S. in Biotechnology! It does pay to be aware of the hardships you might face, though.


----------



## amy.keiko (Jun 14, 2012)

it may be hard to find a job as a teacher... but never give up! go for it, since it's what you've always wanted to do. make sure you'll come off as a stable leader in front of young children; volunteer at a day care/church/whatever to experience something like a teaching job. good luck in your endeavors! :]


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

AimfortheBrain said:


> I can't shake the feeling that I want to be a teacher and I'm thinking of going back to school for it. Its going to take a few years and about 14,000 dollars. I've always wanted to be a teacher but I feel like I may be too shy or not good enough to do it. I just graduated from college with a degree in a sociology which is not helpful at all since I'm thinking of being an elementary school teacher. I absolutely hated college, not because of academics, but because I never knew what to major in or what career to pursue since I didn't feel like I could be a teacher. I should've majored in education but for most of college I had pretty bad social anxiety and probably some mild depression so I didn't think I would be able to handle it. My anxiety have decreased quite a bit but I'm still nervous that I will fail at it. I literally have wanted to be a teacher since I was 3 years old. Its the only thing I have ever wanted to be (other than an opera singer, lol). It feels like it might be my calling. Should I just take a chance and do it?


It sounds like you really don't know what your want and that you are just jumping from interest to interest. I think you should test out teaching through other routes first that don't require more college, until you find what you want to do with your life, like being a teaching assistant, etc. 

It is tough to find jobs for teachers now, especially if you are unwilling to relocate. I know 2 teachers who are still in part time teaching/sub roles 3 and 4 years after graduation. 

You don't want to drop another 14K in debt unless at least know you'll like it. (I'd recommend finding away to do it without getting more in debt and yes it is possible.)


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

AimfortheBrain said:


> I can't shake the feeling that I want to be a teacher and I'm thinking of going back to school for it. Its going to take a few years and about 14,000 dollars. I've always wanted to be a teacher but I feel like I may be too shy or not good enough to do it. I just graduated from college with a degree in a sociology which is not helpful at all since I'm thinking of being an elementary school teacher. I absolutely hated college, not because of academics, but because I never knew what to major in or what career to pursue since I didn't feel like I could be a teacher. I should've majored in education but for most of college I had pretty bad social anxiety and probably some mild depression so I didn't think I would be able to handle it. My anxiety have decreased quite a bit but I'm still nervous that I will fail at it. I literally have wanted to be a teacher since I was 3 years old. Its the only thing I have ever wanted to be (other than an opera singer, lol). It feels like it might be my calling. Should I just take a chance and do it?


Oh, and adding on to what I was saying:

Many private schools don't have the same certification requirements as public schools do. So, if you want to try it out, you might find it easier to test the waters there without getting another degree.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm officially going back to school for teaching. When I'm through I'll be able to teach elementary, middle, and high school actually when I combine what I already have with my new classes. I feel great about my decision. Its what I've wanted to do for my entire life and I've just spent a lot of time in the past procrastinating and putting it off out of fear. For the first time in a loooooooong time I feel focused and happy. I know that teachers are having a hard time getting jobs, but I don't care. I've been pessimistic for too long and its time to be optimistic. I'll find a job eventually, especially if I can teach all of the grade levels. Plus, I just have to do it. I have to try it or I'm going to spend the rest of my life wishing I did.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

One option that you could look at is teaching internationally during your first few year or two. There might not be much demand in America, but they will want qualified teachers in some of these underdeveloped countries. Sure, the salary might be lower, but you will also probably have a much lower cost of living. I don't know if language could possibly be an issue (most of the people I know who taught internationally were working in Spanish-speaking countries, and they had good knowledge of Spanish before they did that).


----------

